# svn: E120106: ra_serf: The server sent a truncated HTTP response body



## suraty (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, I am a beginner.
I installed FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64 on VM.
I installed kernel sources by:
`svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0 /usr/src/`
I get:

```
svn: E120106: ra_serf: The server sent a truncated HTTP response body.
```

And now:

```
# ll /usr/src/
total 62
drwxr-xr-x        4   root     wheel         8 Feb      7    10:15   .svn/
-rw-r--r--        1   root     wheel         68125 Feb      7    10:16   UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x        5   root     wheel         6 Feb      7    10:35 crypto/
drwxr-xr-x       14   root     wheel         14 Feb      7    10:30  sys/
```

And after `svn cleanup && svn up`

```
svn: E120106: ra_serf: The server sent a truncated HTTP response
```
I think that is an issue on the server, or big volume of transferring data!
Is there another way to install sources?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2017)

suraty said:


> Is there another way to install sources?


You can extract src.tgz from the CD/DVD (It's in usr/freebsd-dist if I remember correctly). That should give you the full source for 11.0-RELEASE. You can then use freebsd-update(8) to keep it up to date.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you very much, SirDice.  I believe that should be in /usr/src/UPDATING as a backup plan to building installing world in case the install fails... if it works as well as I hope it will during the next few days, as I am
about to test it here to fix browser issues.
[edit]
Not to start a second topic, but is there a howto about how if
one has the base.txz and four others, within an
install, how to extract them so they write TO the install one is
working within, or, if the base.txz are under a
mountpoint, and the mountpoint one wishes to be updated with
the extracted files, the CLI that extracts FROM the /mnt TO the /mnt  leaving the present
system untouched ? That would be helpful.
.......................................................................
[edit 2]   ** text below made obsolete by a post below that
follows up on the issues with FIXES unexpectedly happening
........................................................................
Did as planned with four of the five files.  Went nicely, though
overwrote some critical files I restored from backup. Discovered
an additional ethernet port on the motherboard. Lock order
reversal on boot, nothing serious. All browsers except opera
and dillo broken still, though, and the mouse quit working
in Xorg. Appears to be a half-year upgrade of a sept 2016
STABLE-11 to contain data from this broken 2004-feb2017
[ all because of the browser issue... ] twelve-odd years
success story... unless the mailing lists respond with pkg
ideas [ I am not sure it is upto speed as a v11
pkg on v12 CURRENT  system, not enough
information available to me yet ] before I find time to proceed
with the somewhat of a reinstall...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2017)

They're just regular, compressed, tar(1) archives. There are no 'special' commands required to extract them. So something like `tar -C /targetdir -zxvf src.txz` will extract them using /targetdir as the base.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

SirDice said:


> They're just regular, compressed, tar(1) archives. There are no 'special' commands required to extract them. So something like `tar -C /targetdir -zxvf src.txz` will extract them using /targetdir as the base.


On a hunch, with respect to that post above where I had to reinstall... 
  kldload ums
  kldload axe
 I tried rebuilding seamonkey. It is building
now... however, instead of pkg erroring out
with v11, it actually suggested after the TAR
operations to upgrade to 12, I did so, using
the message from a minor www/ port as the
correct syntax, pkg upgraded to 12: rendering my mailing list inquires less important for the present time, and as you can/may guess this is from the FIXED though still at _4 vs v11- _5 seamonkey, meaning all the issues are fixed though with cleanup of new to backup files still to do, and hours and
hours of downtime, relatively speaking, 
made moot.
Thanks Again, SirDice.
And, I dread if _4 _5 happens in :12 port
packages and hoses seamonkey again...


----------

